# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  INGENIERO INDUSTRIAL - CON EXPERIENCIA EN PLANTA DE EMPAQUE

## cviscainomeza

SOY BACHILLER EN INGENERIA INDUSTRIAL, CAPACITADO Y COMPROMETIDO, CON LA INDUSTRIA DEL AGRO.
ME ENCUENTRO EN LA BÚSQUEDA DE SEGUIR ADQUIRIENDO CONOCIMIENTOS Y A LA VES, DEMOSTRAR MIS CAPACIDADES.Temas similares: ing quimica e industrial con especializacion en planta de alimentos MAQUILA DESHIDRATADO, TOSTADO, MOLIENDA, PULPEADO, GELATINIZADO, ENCAPSULADOS, MEZCLADO, ENVASADO INDUSTRIAL - PLANTA INDUSTRIAL Artículo: Tocache tendrá Planta Procesadora Industrial de Cacao y Café Artículo: Proyectan instalar planta industrial de salmueras en la región Lambayeque Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales

----------

